# Dolphin Superskiff 60 Command Thrust



## No Bait / Lures Only (Apr 10, 2011)

hawkeye said:


> I have an older Superskiff with the 18° deadrise.
> 
> I have a Mercury 60 Command thrust on the way. Where do i start with a prop choice?
> 
> Thanks.


The Command Thrust is the commercial version with the lower gear ratio lower unit I think. If it is the lower gear ratio you can turn more pitch and larger diameter than the standard lower unit. Call Prop Gods for a start of your prop decisions. I think Mercury has a boat house bulletin for their motors on different boats and all propeller information is listed. https://www.mercurymarine.com/en/us/performance-tests/outboard/


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Ill give PG a try. No bulletins for a Dolphin ☹. Thanks for the info. Ill keep you posted.


----------



## stalkintail (Jan 20, 2009)

I run a Backcountry 151 with a Merc 60 Command Thrust. I am running a quicksilver Vengeance 15p. I am spinning it right to 6100 rpm's with a light load. I realize it is not the same hull, but it gives you a idea.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Thanks for the reply stalkintail. I need to verify my tach is accurate. I tried a Merc Spitfire Aluminum 4 blade prop in 15 pitch. That pitch i achieved 5200 rpm , moderately loaded (myself and passenger, some gear), 29.5 mph. If the tach is accurate im thinking about trying a 12 pitch Spitfire. 

Will I lose overall speed by lowering pitch?


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I second a call to propgods. Ken knows his stuff.


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Called Ken. Very knowledgeable and easy to talk to .

One of the props he suggested is the Mercury Spirfire. The Spitfire is a 4 blade aluminum.

Initially tried a 15 pitch. Achieved 5100 Rpms, with an avg load , just under 29 mph. 

Next a 13 pitch Spitfire. 5800 rpms 32 mph. Skiff launches effortlessly out of the hole. 

My 20 year old 2 stroke 60 with the standard gear case gave me a top speed of 34 mph. That prop was a 3 blade stainless but i forgot the pitch.

Im happy with this prop. Im sure a stainless 3 blade will yield faster speed but for now im satisfied with my performance plus the price is right.

Side note, VesselView app indicated 8 mpg at 4200 rpms, 23 mph with the 13 P Spitfire.

Thanks for those that contributed I appreciate it!

~Hawkeye


----------



## hawkeye (Mar 14, 2016)

Update:

Standard load (gear, cooler, my dad, full tank, etc.) 30 mph5650 rpms.

Breezy conditions.

Boat seems to handle choppy conditions much better now.

I’ll be looking for a SS in the future.


----------

